# Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

Hi, ich werde mir in kürze die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC kaufen, da ich denke dass es für diese Karte in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung zumindest in "seriösen" Shops es nichts besseres momentan auf dem Markt gibt. 

Geizhals Deutschland

Mir ist natürlich die Leistung wichtig, aber auch die Lautstärke und die Kühlung bzw. niedrige Temperaturen auch bei maximaler Auslastung.

Falls jemand eine bessere (nur bezogen auf Preis/Leistung *nicht* auf Geschwindigkeit) Grafikkarte kennt, wäre es nett mir dies hier mitzuteilen.

Ursprünglich wollte ich eine Nvidia Grafikkarte, allerdings ist der Unterschied z. B. zu einer GTX 660 zu groß als dass ich mich für diese entscheiden könnte.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

Die Alternative dazu ist die "R9 270X", welche Leistungsmäßig manchmal etwas näher an der HD7950 liegt.

Bei Exemplaren mit BF4 im Bundle kannst du das Spiel entweder behalten, oder für 25-30€ einfach verkaufen, womit der Nettopreis die HD7870 nochmal unterbieten kann. Bei gleichbleibender, oft höherer Leistung.

edit: Die HD7870er, zumindest jene mit dem bekannten leisen Kühllösungen, kommen, jetzt lagernd, mit Versand, auch eher zwischen 170-180€. Also, warum nicht gleich die etwas neuere Karte kaufen. Da könntest du sogar bei mindfactory die GTX760 "Jestream" oder "Twin Frozr" kaufen, und das mitgelieferte "Black Flag" behalten oder verkaufen. 
Ohne Spiel ein nicht so gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, ist die GTX760 *mit* "Black Flag" aber okay, einen Hauch schneller als die R9 270X, und wenn du das mitgekaufte Spiel wegrechnest, preislich gleichauf mit so mancher 270X ohne Spiel.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Die Alternative dazu ist die "R9 270X", welche Leistungsmäßig manchmal etwas näher an der HD7950 liegt.
> 
> Bei Exemplaren mit BF4 im Bundle kannst du das Spiel entweder behalten, oder für 25-30€ einfach verkaufen, womit der Nettopreis die HD7870 nochmal unterbieten kann. Bei gleichbleibender, oft höherer Leistung.


Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Die R9 270X hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings wäre die Frage ob die dann bei einem ähnlichen Preis mit dieser Grafikkarte von Gigabyte bezüglich der Kühlleistung mit *drei* Lüftern mithalten kann

Also ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Kommentare zu den Bewertungen stimmen:


> Ich habe noch keine Grafikkarte gehabt, die so leise und lauwarm den Furmark-Test (50-55°) durchläuft.


http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?sr=751171,-1http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?sr=751171,-1

Aber falls du eine R9 270X kennst die ähnlich gut ist immer her damit.  

EDIT: Das mit dem Spiel verkaufen kommt für mich nicht in Frage, denn falls es Probleme mit der Aktivierung oder ähnliches gibt, will ich mich nicht damit herumschlagen müssen.


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

Also, der WindForce Kühler ist sehr gut. Diese Exemplare gehören immer zu den kühlsten Karten in Vergleichstests. 
Allerdings musst du, falls es dir zu laut ist, die Lüfterkurve manuell anpassen. Die Temperaturen lassen es ja auf jeden Fall zu.

Vom Werk aus sehr leise sind sonst noch Karten mit MSIs "Twin Frozr" oder ASUS "DirectCU II" Kühler, bei höherer GPU Temperatur natürlich.
(Bei den ASUS Karten gibt's allerdings manchmal Schwankungen, je nach Grafikchip. So war die HD7870 mit DirectCU Kühler nicht so leise wie zB ein nvidia Chip mit DirectCU Kühllösung.)

Ansonsten würde ich noch PowerColors PCS+ Karten mein Vertrauen schenken.

Auch EVGA und Gainward ("Phantom" Kühler, aber auch hier gilt, nicht jede Phantom ist automatisch leise. Reviews lesen.) machen gute Karten, hier zahlst du aber manchmal einen "Premiumaufschlag", den ich nicht immer für gerechtfertigt halte.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> edit: Die HD7870er, zumindest jene mit dem bekannten leisen Kühllösungen, kommen, jetzt lagernd, mit Versand, auch eher zwischen 170-180€. Also, warum nicht gleich die etwas neuere Karte kaufen.


Naja, diese Gigabyte Karte kostet bei Notebooksbilliger.de mit Versand 162,16 Euro. Allerdings habe ich gerade gesehen, dass die Versandkosten nur mit Hermes so niedrig ausfallen würden, mit DHL wären es dann 167,16.

Aber die Versandkosten kommen bei den anderen Karten genau so dazu. 

Eigentlich hatte ich sowieso nicht vor mehr als 130 Euro zu bezahlen, aber wenn ich für ca. 30 Euro mehr, eine deutlich bessere Graka bekomme, dann nehme ich dies noch in Kauf.

Jedenfalls danke nochmal, ich werde mich mit deinen Hinweisen näher beschäftigen und dann nochmal Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2014)

Also, die Karten mit 2 Lüftern sind auch fast alle sehr gut, zB MSI oder Asus, und so oder so kannst Du mit MSI-Afterburner die Lüfterkurve anpassen. Die Temp der Karte ist letztendlich ja egal - wichtiger ist, ob sie kühl GENUG gehalten werden kann ohne dass der Lüfter aufdreht. Die Karten sind halt mal so, mal so ab Werk eingestellt: die einen richten sich an User, die meinen, dass zB 70 Grad wirklich die Lebenszeit rapide verkürzen und eine suchen, die nicht wärmer als 60 Grad werden, die anderen wollen einfach eine superleise Karte, auch wenn die 80 Grad warm wird (was auch noch okay wäre)... 

ich hab die 7950 Boost von Gígabyte, und die hat nach ner Weile Gaming immer nen Tick aufgedreht, und zwar ausgerechnet das bisschen mehr, so dass ich sie gut hören konnte: 50% Lüfterspeed = deutlich zu hören. 45% = quasi unhörbar. Ich hab dann einfach die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt, dass sie erst bei 70 Grad über 45% geht, und seitdem ist Ruhe. 70 Grad sind ja auch kein Thema.

Ich würde Dir daher eher zur 270X raten, da gibt es auch genug OC-Versionen, die kaum mehr kosten als die günstigsten mit Standardtakt. Eine OC-Version ist da halt ca 18-20% schneller als eine 7870, das holt die 7870 auch mit OC nicht auf. Bei manchen ist auch Battlefield 4 dabei für einen geringen Aufpreis.

Allerdings: derzeit gibt es da allgemein nen Engpass bei den Karten, d.h. wenn es "dringend" ist, machst Du mit der 7870 auch nichts falsch


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

So, habe mir jetzt mal die MSI die du erwähnt hattest angesehen, vom Preis wäre die kaum teurer.
MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V303-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Allerdings steht in dem Kommentar zu einer Bewertung:


> Die Temperaturen sind anders als AMD angibt im Idle ~25 Grad statt 30, unter Last seh ich kaum was über *+-75*.


Gut, die ist mit 1120 MHz per Boost übertaktet, allerdings ist das die Gigabbyte mit 1100 MHz auch.

Hm, wäre interessant einen Benchmark von diesen beiden Karten, um zu sehen wie groß der Unterschied tatsächlich ist.

Hier sind sämtliche Karten aufgeführt, nur die GHz Edition der 7870 fehlt. 
AMD Radeon R9 270X im Test bei GameStar.de

Aber ich schau mal weiter.


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

Hier hast du ein paar 270X im Vergleichstest (Hier werden auch ein paar getestet.)
Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die HD7870 OC im Bereich der GTX660Ti zu finden ist.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Allerdings steht in dem Kommentar zu einer Bewertung:


 Der comment ist doch positiv, wo ist das Problem? ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...


Auch dir erst mal danke für die ausführlichen Informationen. 

Das mit der Lüfterregelung  bzw. Anpassung ist mir bekannt, gerade dieses ist der Clou bei der Gigabyte 7870 GHz Edition, eben weil diese 3 Lüfter hat, kann man da relativ weit runter gehen, ohne dass diese nennenswert heißer wird. 

Dies stand auch in einigen Bewertungskommentaren, leider funktioniert der Link nicht, aber man kommt über den ersten auch zu denen.

Und wie gesagt es ist keine "normale" 7870 sondern eine mit 1100 MHz übertaktete GHz Version.
Ist schwierig einzuschätzen wie groß der Unterschied in der Leistung ist, aber wie gesagt ich schau mal nach weiteren Benchmarks.

Und ich habe noch eine alte Radeon 5750, ist also doch schon relativ dringend wie ich beim spielen aktueller Titel gerade merke.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der comment ist doch positiv, wo ist das Problem? ^^


Im Vergleich zu der Gigabyte 7870 GHz aber nicht, da hatte ich maximal was von 63 Grad gelesen und dies bei Furmark.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu der Gigabyte 7870 GHz aber nicht, da hatte ich maximal was von 63 Grad gelesen und dies bei Furmark.


ja und? Auch 75 sind bei weitem kein Problem. Da musst Du Dir echt keine Sorgen machen. Zudem können die Temps eben auch davon abhängen, wie der Hersteller die Karte eingestellt hat  zB kann es sein, dass dort eben 75 als die Ziel-Temp gilt, ab der dann bei Bedarf die Lüfter etwas schneller drehen sollen, daher werden 75 "erlaubt" und nicht versucht, es absichtlich kühler zu halten.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

Natürlich ist dies kein Problem, aber ich will einen möglichst leisen PC und je besser die Temperatur der Graka, um so mehr Spielraum hat man mit den z. B. Gehäuselüftern.

Und danke svd für den Link, danach ist die Powercolor R9 270X wohl was Lautstärke und Temperatur betrifft am besten.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2014)

Also, die modernen Karten sind da halt echt gut, dazu kommen effiziente CPU-Kühler. Da musst Du auch gar nicht mit nem schnellen Gehäuselüfter nachhelfen. Zudem heißt GEMESSENE 75 Grad bei der einen Karte und nur zB 65 bei der anderen, dass es relevant viel wärmer um die Karte herum wird. Die Kühler führen vieles der Hitze ja ab, d.h. dann ist es an den Kühleer"spitzen" und -Rippen vlt B 34 statt 33 Grad warm...  Es dürfte also für die Wärme um die Karte herum recht egal sein, ob der KERN nun 55, 65 oder 75 Grad hat.

Als ich mal bei mir den vorderen Lüfter des Gehäuses weglassen musste, wurde die Karte kein bisschen wärmer. Vorne reicht einer mit 600-800 U/Min, hinten vlt 1000-1200, den hörst Du aber ja schon deswegen nicht so sehr, weil der eben weiter weg ist 

Mit der powercolor machst du wohl nix falsch


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

Meine Favoriten wären auch die "MSI Twin Frozr" und die "PowerColor PCS+" gewesen.

Aber wenn du das Beste (aber nicht das günstigste) möchtest, wäre das eine R9 270X mit dem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV...


----------



## Miro1989 (18. Februar 2014)

PC in ner Tüte rein packen und stellst ihn aufm Fensterbrett (draußen)  natürlich noch fixieren damit er nicht runter fällt hehe dan ist es leise genug im Zimmer und geküllt wird er auch noch


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Februar 2014)

Ich würde auch klar zu einer 270X raten. Sie ist nunmal neuer, schneller und bestimmt nicht lauter, wenn man ein normales, geschlossenes Gehäuse verwendet. Warum also die 7870 OC nehmen? Aus meiner Sicht spricht nicht viel dafür. Ob die Karte 60 oder 75 Grad warm wird, spielt für die Lautstärke deines PCs keine Rolle.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ich würde auch klar zu einer 270X raten. Sie ist nunmal *neuer*,...


Kann man drüber streiten...


> Zwar klingt die "Curacao"-GPU nach einer Neuentwicklung, allerdings ist dem nicht so, denn wir sehen eine Radeon HD 7870 auf Steroiden mit beschleunigtem Speicher und höherem GPU-Takt.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

Okay, ich habe mich entschieden und jetzt diese Grafikkarte bestellt. 
2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 XT Myst. Edition PCS+ Aktiv

Ich hoffe diese ist auch wirklich noch verfügbar.


----------



## Miro1989 (18. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe mich entschieden und jetzt diese Grafikkarte bestellt.
> 2048MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 XT Myst. Edition PCS+ Aktiv
> 
> Ich hoffe diese ist auch wirklich noch verfügbar.


 
hmm naja 1-2 jahre wirklich maximum kannst dir ne neue holen das lohnt sich wirklich nicht :-/


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

Willst du das echt tun?

Es ist zwar eine PCS+ Karte, aber mit nur einem Lüfter. Der ist viel schlechter, als jene, mit derer zwei.

Wie bist du jetzt auf die HD7870XT gekommen? Ich weiß, der basiert auf einem abgespeckten Chip der HD7950.
Aber in der Praxis sieht's so aus, dass die 7870XT nicht viel schneller als eine 7870OC ist. Eine Standard 7950 zwar überholen kann,
dafür weitaus mehr Strom als eine 7950OC benötigt!

Da du so sehr auf Lautstärke und Temperatur geschaut hast, ist diese Wahl für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. 
Da würde ich lieber zur GTX 760 plus "Black Flag" greifen, die nur das Spiel mehr kostet, aber schneller als die 7950 OC ist...

edit: Kleine Korrektur, die GTX760 kostet *nur* "Black Flag" mehr, ohne Spiel also quasi gleich viel.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> hmm naja 1-2 jahre wirklich maximum kannst dir ne neue holen das lohnt sich wirklich nicht :-/


Also für meine Ansprüche wird die länger ausreichen, ich brauch keine 16x Antialiasing, Ultra Settings usw...

Ich werde die vielleicht auch herunter takten, je nachdem wie die Temperaturen sind.


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

Okay, du kaufst also die teuerere, heißere und lautere HD7870XT, um sie durch Untertakten unter das Niveau der günstigeren, leiseren und kühleren HD7870 OC/R9 270X OC zu bringen?
Oder ohne zumindest eine gleichteuere, leisere, kühlere *und* schnellere GTX 760 zu nehmen?

Ich würde das echt nochmal überdenken. Bitte.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. Februar 2014)

Kann man machen


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Willst du das echt tun?


Ja. 


> Es ist zwar eine PCS+ Karte, aber mit nur einem Lüfter. Der ist viel schlechter, als jene, mit derer zwei.


So wie ich das verstanden habe ist nicht der Lüfter/Kühler das Problem, sondern die höhere Leistungsaufnahme.



> Wie bist du jetzt auf die HD7870XT gekommen? Ich weiß, der basiert auf einem abgespeckten Chip der HD7950.


Geizhals ist schuld, ich hab die Streamprozessoren ab 1500 gesetzt. 


> Aber in der Praxis sieht's so aus, dass die 7870XT nicht viel schneller als eine 7870OC ist. Eine Standard 7950 zwar überholen kann,
> dafür weitaus mehr Strom als eine 7950OC benötigt!


Die günstigste 7950 kostet 240 Euro. 


> Da du so sehr auf Lautstärke und Temperatur geschaut hast, ist diese Wahl für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


Kann ich verstehen, werde aber das hier machen:


> Von 1125 MHz bei Standardspannung bin ich testweise auf 1000 MHz bei 1,05 V heruntergegangen. Beim OCCT-GPU-Test zieht mein Rechner so knapp 100 W (!!!) - 230 W statt 330 W - weniger aus der Steckdose.


Undervolting meiner AMD HD 7870XT - ComputerBase Forum


Und wie gesagt, ich bin nicht daran interessiert ein Spiel zu verkaufen, bei dem ich nicht für das Funktionieren der Aktivierung garantieren kann.


----------



## svd (18. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die günstigste 7950 kostet 240 Euro.
> [...]


 
Die GTX 760 kostet nur 215€ (ohne Versand). Und kommt mit einem Spiel (im Wert von 35€, d.h. die Grafikkarte alleine kostet auch 180€!), das du ja behalten kannst. Und ohne Fummelei ist die Grafikkarte verdammt leise und so schnell wie die HD7950 *OC*...

Aber gut, ich bin ja kein Vertreter, der Provision kriegt oder dir was aufschwätzen will.  
Meine Empfehlung bleibt aber, nochmal eine Nacht darüber zu schlafen. (Oder zwei oder drei, wenn's nix hilft...)


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Februar 2014)

Das Spiel mit den nur 20-30 Euro mehr kann man ewig weiterführen, für nochmal 20 Euro mehr bekäme man dann auch eine Radeon HD 7970 OC.
PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich darf vielleicht nochmal daran erinnern, dass ich ursprünglich nicht viel mehr als 130 Euro ausgeben wollte. 



> Meine Empfehlung bleibt aber, nochmal eine Nacht darüber zu schlafen. (Oder zwei oder drei, wenn's nix hilft...)


Ich werde die Karte "undervolten"  und den Takt je nachdem senken, die Anzahl der Streamprozessoren bleiben aber unverändert.

Aber schlafen ist eine gute Idee, werde ich jetzt machen, gute Nacht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2014)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die günstigste 7950 kostet 240 Euro.


 Ne 270X ist im Schnitt genauso schnell wie eine 7950 und kostet bekanntermaßen nur 160-180€ ^^


----------



## svd (19. Februar 2014)

Jau. Manchmal übertreibe ich recht. Der 7870 LE ist jetzt kein schlechter Chip, was die Leistung betrifft.
Nur, heutzutage halte ich ihn, angesichts des aktuellen Marktes, aber nicht mehr für das Schnäppchen, das er mal gewesen ist.
Die Konkurrent bietet, stock, im Verhältnis mindestens genaus viel.

Sein Potential, falls Lautstärke ein Thema ist,  würde der 7870 LE mit einem Accelero Xtreme IV entfalten. Dies würde ihn aber genauso teuer und höchstens genauso schnell wie eine 280X machen. 

Naja, wollen wir für Smith hoffen, dass die Karte untertaktet schön kühl, somit leise, bleibt. Und ihre Leistung dabei halten kann.


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ne 270X ist im Schnitt genauso schnell wie eine 7950 und kostet bekanntermaßen nur 160-180€ ^^


Hast du 'nen Link zu einem Benchmark der dies belegt? Alle Kommentare die ich dazu gelesen habe, behaupten etwas anderes, wie z. B. dieser hier:


> Get a 7870XT, $180 ($150 with rebate), more powerful than the 270X, and almost as powerful as the 7950.


New R9-270x or Used HD7950? - Graphics Cards - Linus Tech Tips

Okay, du hast recht, selbst der Benchmark den ich verlinkt hatte ist dies zu sehen bzw. da ist die R270X sogar schneller als die 7950 Boost.

Dann werde ich die Bestellung stornieren bzw. abändern lassen, danke für den Hinweis.


----------

